# SIM 180 vs Audi A4 B7 Cabrio........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.........:wave:

Well it's a New Year and with the weather being pretty naff at the moment what better time to work on a Cabrio...........:lol:

For the regular readers you may recognise this location, it's very close to my mate Karl's who stored Jule's Streetka for me for a while before Xmas........:thumb:

Having spoken to one of Karl's friends in the area, it was clear that somone had a passion for clean and nice looking motor's and this is where I luckily got to detail David's Audi A4 B7 Cabrio 3.0 V6 TDI........:car:

This detail was completed in a day and on a day that was overcast and cold but at least it wasn't raining or snowing, so here is the car on arrival:




































































































Arriving at a leisurely time for me in the morning it was time to get cracking so on with the detail..........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

So normal process for me is to start with the wheels, due to a recent work the front two wheels had been refurbished and I had agreed with David to leave the wheels on the car and clean them in situ so this is how the first wheel looked:










Rinsing first:










Paying attention to the arch:










Megs Wheel Brightener applied:










Then aggitated with an Daytona Wheel Brush:










Megs APC was then applied to the tyre and mudflaps:










This was aggitated with the Vikan Arch Brush:



















Rinsed to leave the following:










I then decided to attend to the engine bay so first up was to rinse the engine bay:



















Megs APC then applied:



















This was then aggitated with a Detailer Brush:





































This was then rinsed and the engine ran for a while..........:thumb:

Next up it was time to work on the roof, which to be fair was already in great condition, first up it was rinsed:










Then I applied some 303 Convertible Top Cleaner:










This was aggitated with the AG Sponge that comes with the AG Cabrio Kit:










I then rinsed the hood clean:










The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Pad:










Rinsed first:










Then foamed:










I then attended to some choice areas with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:









































































The car was then washed using the 2BM, into the wash bucket first and then washed a few panels:



















These pads are really good, best I have used..........:thumb:

Then into the rinse bucket:










This was then repeated all over the car leaving the following:










The car was then rinsed:










Next up the car using Megs Last Touch for lube and some Elite Fine Poly Clay:










Not too bad:










I de-tarred the lower areas with some AS Tardis:



















Another rinse then:










Megs Last Touch applied:










Then dired with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










A different towel was used to dry the roof:










The car was then moved inside and taped up ready for some polishing:










This colour proved fairly difficult to picture and the car itself was generally in good condition, I took a few paint thickness readings on the car and all seemed OK:



















Working with a 3M Polishing Pad and some Megs 205 removed some of the lighter defects - Before:










After:



















As you can see, not much to work on really, paintwork was in good condition........:thumb:

This was the condition of the car pretty much all over, it's garaged and I think it's not used that much, the only areas with some problems were on the Passenger Side Door - Before:










After:










Then having spoken to David the Passenger Front Wing had been blown in after a scuff on the front bumper had been re-painted, reading as follows:










Clearly been machined but not refined:



















No problem though:



















Once this had been complete the car was moved outside:










The car was then rinsed to remove any polishing dust:










Some pre-LSP beading:



















Megs Last Touch applied:










Dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Looking then as follows:










I then applied some 303 Aerospace Protectant all over the Engine Bay and allowed to work it's way into the plastics:



















This was then buffed off later on..........

I then dried the roof again:










Then applied some 303 Fabric Guard and allowed to dry:










Used the Megs Hair Removal Brush:










To help the cars paintwork through the potential harsh months ahead I opted for two coats of Collinite 476s via an Applicator Pad:










Followed by a Zaino Z8 Wipe down:










I also used the same product on the wheels this time:










All the glass was cleaned with some Megs Glass Cleaner and cloths:










I then applied some Halfords Rain Repellent via and Applicator Pad:










Some Megs Hyper Dressing was then applied to the arches:










AS Highstyle via a Paintbrush applied to the tyres:










*The Results:*






































































































































































































































































Final pics maybe don't do the motor justice but then detailing on an overcast day isn't ideal for final pictures even with a slightly decent camera, more to learn on that front I think............

Like these Cabrio's a lot, look sleek and stylish and I think pretty current in terms of design, it's still a looker and I think the colour suits it well with the colour combination on the wheels........:thumb:

Nice motor to start off for 2011 and comment good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

what a read! thanks


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

very tidy, love it :thumb:


----------



## Arfman (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice job, always nice to read your writeups. Learned a lot from them when I started to read this forum, very structured as always.

And grey cars are a pain in the ars* to photograph, ran into that myself when I polished a Fiat Barchetta.


----------



## charliestyr (Aug 19, 2009)

Fantastic job, car looks like new.. 

I agree on the car too, looks very current despite having the A5 take it's place, (having no more A4 cabrio probably helps keep the car look current), and the colour combo is nice! 

The only thing that miffs me off a bit with this gen is the turn down tail pipes with the diesel, always looks a tad odd to me, but they're fine I guess, bet that thing goes like stink, the V6 Diesel is quite a motor. 

Great work again, bet owner was seriously pleased!

Charlie -


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Lovely work :thumb:

I agree, they are great cars. I had the 2.0 TDI version in exactly the same colour combo about a year ago. The wheels were part of the 'Final Edition' spec and as you say, really suit that colour.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

another excellent write up


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great, nice little correction job unlike some.... :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Arfman said:


> Nice job, always nice to read your writeups. Learned a lot from them when I started to read this forum, very structured as always.
> 
> And grey cars are a pain in the ars* to photograph, ran into that myself when I polished a Fiat Barchetta.


Glad my posts are of some help to you and thanks for the feed back.....:thumb:



charliestyr said:


> Fantastic job, car looks like new..
> 
> I agree on the car too, looks very current despite having the A5 take it's place, (having no more A4 cabrio probably helps keep the car look current), and the colour combo is nice!
> 
> ...


Know what you mean about the exhausts but I guess it's either like that or your rear end looks very sooty............:lol:

Didn't get a chance for a spin but I can imagine it shifts when it needs too..........:driver:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Very NICE JOB!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looking very good
nice motor

just a few questions etc
when cleaning under the hood i always remove the sound deadening material only held on with clips
saves getting it wet and having to dry it
also i hoover the cabrio roofs before cleaning
what is the 303 like as i see its for both types of roofs, also the 303 protectant any good do they last long

good work though


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great writeup as always! Top work :thumb:
Stunning motor!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work Si. :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Great work as usual Si, like that motor a lot :thumb:


----------



## hender1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Great read. You done a good job there.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

another fantastic right up Si


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Vary nice Mr Baker, as per usual :thumb:..

I see your new wash pad is the same colour as the car, can't beat accessorising hey..


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Top work again mate! :thumb:

Also, is there a write up coming for that rather gorgeous car you were working on the other weekend?  or have you posted it and I've missed it :lol:


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

A cracking read as per usual.
Really great work on the Audi and the wheels look an interesting but very suitable colour also. Once again you've Inspired me to do my own but guess what? its raining again...

Liam.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice, great job :thumb:

Had one of these in 2.0TDi for a weekend a while back. Really nice car, but surprisingly pokey inside. My other half and my old man had to sit in the back, both are over 6' tall. Only way we could manage it without giving them hernias trying to get in was to drop the hood, get them in and duck their heads, then raise the hood again :lol: :lol: Typically it wasn't the best weather, so didn't manage to do too much hood down driving.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great turn around Si.

A good detailed write up as always 

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> looking very good
> nice motor
> 
> just a few questions etc
> ...


Appreciate the tip on cleaning under the hood and this is a valid point however, it shouldn't be dirty under the material and I have found that sometimes you may loose these clips, break them or struggle to re-fit the material easily on your own, it all depends what level you want to go to but for me I think it getting wet isn't an issue............

The hood in this instance was in great condition and as I had not agreed to complete any interior work then I did not have Henry with me, usually I would hoover the roof but for this detail I just used what I had..............

303 is very good, both the cleaner and the protectant but I am using G-Technic I1 at the moment on Jule's cabrio and that seems to perform well........:thumb:



qstix said:


> Vary nice Mr Baker, as per usual :thumb:..
> 
> I see your new wash pad is the same colour as the car, can't beat accessorising hey..


:lol:

To be fair this one is to match Jule's motor, may need to source a few more........



sim L said:


> Top work again mate! :thumb:
> 
> Also, is there a write up coming for that rather gorgeous car you were working on the other weekend?  or have you posted it and I've missed it :lol:


Now there is a question, in this instance it will be a poor write-up mate as I was requested not to take plenty of pics, I am not too sure it's worth posting up to be honest.........



4937Liam said:


> A cracking read as per usual.
> Really great work on the Audi and the wheels look an interesting but very suitable colour also. Once again you've Inspired me to do my own but guess what? its raining again...
> 
> Liam.


When it's raining it's great weather for cleaning your car, just a bummer if you want to dry and protect it............:wall:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

fantastic work si as usual,just one question your tardis looks clear ?,i de-canted mine in pic below from a new unopened tin before xmas :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Tardis is clear, it turns white when it come in contact with water, yours looks orange or yellow, not sure what has happened there, where did you get it from, maybe take/send it back..


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

qstix said:


> Tardis is clear, it turns white when it come in contact with water, yours looks orange or yellow, not sure what has happened there, where did you get it from, maybe take/send it back..


no its fine just had a chat on the phone with me mate,who is also my rep he explained why and its normal,works ok cheers :thumb:


----------



## azibux1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Great Thread


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

swiftjon said:


> fantastic work si as usual,just one question your tardis looks clear ?,i de-canted mine in pic below from a new unopened tin before xmas :thumb:


My Tardis is clear and I am pretty sure there is no other version of this from Autosmart unless you have been supplied with another product in the range?





qstix said:


> Tardis is clear, it turns white when it come in contact with water, yours looks orange or yellow, not sure what has happened there, where did you get it from, maybe take/send it back..


:thumb:



swiftjon said:


> no its fine just had a chat on the phone with me mate,who is also my rep he explained why and its normal,works ok cheers :thumb:


Interesting mate, definately AS Tardis? Looks like G101 to me?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si, nice way to start 2011..........:thumb:

Quick Q, which do you prefer.........

303 Fabric guard - G-Technic I1 - AG Fabric roof protectant (the stuff in the kit you have)

I'm looking for another product for the roof on the tt.

Cheers dude.........:thumb:

H


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Great work Si, nice way to start 2011..........:thumb:
> 
> Quick Q, which do you prefer.........
> 
> ...


As stated in the Streetka thread it's a tough one................

For me the cleaners all do the same thing, I don't think any either are better than the other but the AG kit with the sponge is cool.......

Protectant wise as I am only using the I1 on the Streetka I can't compare it with the other's as I don't see their cars all the time, to be honest I thought the AG stuff was good and beads well, will try and see how the 303 is getting on with this Audi...........:driver:

Sorry I can't say one or the other at the moment mate..........


----------



## Lee Yoder (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice work Simon! You should consider getting some neoprene dive gloves, they are what I use when the weather turns chilly.

Later,
Lee


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

A good read, good photos, and an excellent detail


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lee Yoder said:


> Nice work Simon! You should consider getting some neoprene dive gloves, they are what I use when the weather turns chilly.
> 
> Later,
> Lee


Any suggestions on links to available products you have used maybe?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice transformation mate, some cracking pics:thumb:


----------



## ch96066 (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice work and very effective write up!


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Brilliant results and just as good write up :thumb:


----------



## Lee Yoder (Sep 11, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Any suggestions on links to available products you have used maybe?


Well, as I am a qualified recreational diver, I had it as part of my kit. If there are any dive shops in the area, that would be a good place to start. I'll do some searches and see what I come up with. Normally, a layer of water is needed between the skin and the glove, but for carwashes, I just use the glove to keep my hands dry.

Later,
Lee


----------

